# Just a FROG???



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

It's Just a FROG

From time to time, people tell me, "Lighten up, it's just afrog," or,
"That's a lot of money for "just a frog". They don't understand the
distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for "just a frog".

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a frog".

Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a frog",
but I did not once feel slighted.

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by "just a frog",
and, in those days of darkness, the gentleness of "just a frog"
gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you too, think it's "just a frog", then you will probably understand phrases
like "just a friend", "just a sunrise", or, "just a promise".

"Just a frog" brings my life the very essence of conservation, knowledge, research,
and pure undeniable joy.

"Just a frog" brings out the compassion and patience that makes me a better 
person.

Because of "just a frog" I will rise early, make lots of culturesand look
longingly to the future.

So for me, and folks like me, it's not "just a frog" but an embodiment
of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the
past and the pure joy of the moment.

"Just a frog" brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts
away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a frog" but
the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a human".

So the next time you hear the phrase "just a frog", just smile...
Because they "just don't understand".

kristy keping my chin up. enjoy


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

wonderful! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thank you and you are welcome. inspired me to write it since a lot of people that dont know about darts ask me what i do as a hobby, and i say breed dart frogs, and immediately they think they are poisonous and just a frog, when they aren't. they immediately go into thought thinking i have regular amphibians such as leopard frogs in my house. not the case. kristy


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Kristy, you`re going to be just fine!

John


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Enlighted Rogue said:


> Kristy, you`re going to be just fine!
> 
> John


thank you john, kristy


----------



## meatslim (Jun 6, 2007)

beautifully written. i think what you said holds true for most of us here


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Just a nut job


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for taking the piss out of a fine post.....


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Rotflmao!!!



mj said:


> just a nut job


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks meatslim, and Mj didnt mean like what it sounds. he meant that people call him a nut job i think when he tells people he has a lot of plants and colorful frogs. kind of relating to my post but in a different way. sometimes posts get misinterpreted.  kristy


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Kristy,

If you're going to plagerize, you really should post a reference/credit to the original author.

Dream a Dream Litters

By Richard Biby, Contributing Editor

From time to time, people tell me, “lighten up, it’s just a dog,” or, “that’s a lot of money for just a dog.” They don’t understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for “just a dog.” Some of my proudest moments have come about with “just a dog.” Many hours have passed and my only company was ” just a dog,” but I did not once feel slighted. Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by “just a dog,” and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of “just a dog” gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.


If you, too, think it’s “just a dog,” then you will probably understand phases like “just a friend,” “just a sunrise,” or “just a promise.” “Just a dog” brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy. “Just a dog” brings out the compassion and patience that make me a better person. Because of “just a dog” I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future. So for me and folks like me, it’s not “just a dog” but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment. “Just a dog” brings out what’s good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day. 


I hope that someday they can understand that it’s not “just a dog” but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being “just a man.” So the next time you hear the phrase “just a dog.” just smile, because they “just don’t understand.”


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sure there was an unknown author and it inspired me to change it to a frog. thats all. if you know the author, go ahead and post it. i dont have it. i just was inspired and rewrote it from a friend of mine. kristy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

no wonder it sounded familar 




salix said:


> Kristy,
> 
> If you're going to plagerize, you really should post a reference/credit to the original author.
> 
> ...


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

my friend gave it to me actually. i posted it as inspiration. Changed a little of course to frogs....and i didnt know there was an author. author was unknown. so i rewrote it and didnt credit it as author unknown. i apologize. wasnt menat as plagerism.....but inspiration. I thought it fit this board with or without an author and inspired me, since people say i just have frogs, and most importantly my father died recently while my co-worker put in charge of my frogs poisoned three of my favorite breeders. sorry for trying to be inspirational and sorry that i didnt know the author properly. i never heard that one. now i know. i didnt put in my original post written by kristy. just inspired and kept my chin up. i should have put author unknown as i didnt know the author and it was unknown. but it wasnt meant to post it like that, just inspiration. i will keep in mind to credit it. kristy


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> thank you and you are welcome. inspired me to write it since a lot of people that dont know about darts ask me what i do as a hobby, and i say breed dart frogs


Yes, I believe you did say you wrote it. I'll agree, you did change it a little, everywhere it said "dog" you changed it to "frog".

You're correct though, it is an inspirational poem. The presumed author is as I said, Richard Biby. I'm just saying, you shouldn't pass off someone else's creativity as your own. If a friend gave it to you, then obviously you knew it had to be written by someone. It would just give you more credibility to say you changed up a poem to fit this forum.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i agree, i think i just posted before you that , that was what i did. honestly it inspired me and author was unknown...well wait richard bibey now. so here i am crediting it as of now as richard bribey just tweaked a little for inspiration. it wasnt meant to be written as if from my own mind.... didnt mean for it to be a plagerism, just an inspiration, but i will keep that in mind for sure and agree. If i had known the author, i would have said so. i should have put author unknown.....i wouldnt want to make myself not credible, so i agree and it just wasnt meant that way. i got it from a friend to use and changed some lines and words to "frog" . it was just keeping my chin up....kristy

p.s. i agree salix. i changed up an unknown author to me peom.... changed it to frog and tweaked a few lines as well to fit this forum, but more so, what i have been going through lately. not meant as writing my own poem, but inspiration for me, and maybe others of this board who feel the same way i do about our darts kristy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

How many times are you going to edit this? 

Edit privileges were taken away at one point because of abuse. We don't want to loose it again. It only takes a second for an original post to be snagged by someone & passed on - so once it is out there it will be seen. Thought I would share that - since someone was kind to share something with me earlier. 




kristy55303 said:


> i agree, i think i just posted before you that , that was what i did. honestly it inspired me and author was unknown...well wait richard bibey now. so here i am crediting it as of now as richard bribey just tweaked a little for inspiration. it wasnt meant to be written as if from my own mind.... didnt mean for it to be a plagerism, just an inspiration, but i will keep that in mind for sure and agree. If i had known the author, i would have said so. i should have put author unknown.....i wouldnt want to make myself not credible, so i agree and it just wasnt meant that way. i got it from a friend to use and changed some lines and words to "frog" . it was just keeping my chin up....kristy
> 
> p.s. i agree salix. i changed up an unknown author to me peom.... changed it to frog and tweaked a few lines as well to fit this forum, but more so, what i have been going through lately. not meant as writing my own poem, but inspiration for me, and maybe others of this board who feel the same way i do about our darts kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sorry for posting this. sorry i was inspired by it. author was unknown to me ...should have googled it and it wasnt meant to be nothing except inspiration. . i edited mainly to add to my post. no harm intended or meant. as for editing, i edited my post to add mainly....but not for abuse reasons and surely wouldnt want it to affect the board. geeze louise. you laughed at the post in the beginning. it was keeping my chin up from my co-worker who did a lot of harm to my highland males and killed them. i apologize.kristy


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

since you'd rather me not edit..i edit so i dont just repost to get my count rating up....not to abuse that part of the board, but here i am instead of editing and writing p.s......i am reposting after a post kristy


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

Totally and completely off topic.... 

But a helpful hint whenever I edit I put a big EDIT: before what I added.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

good idea. i usually write p.s. thanks for the idea. kristy


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

kristy55303 said:


> good idea. i usually write p.s. thanks for the idea. kristy


You're welcome. Comes from years of posting on forums in somewhat of a position of authority where anything you edit can be questioned real quick.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

dwdragon said:


> You're welcome. Comes from years of posting on forums in somewhat of a position of authority where anything you edit can be questioned real quick.


thank you. much appreciated. really. kristy


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

OMgoodness..Give it a rest. She said she was sorry. Don't you have something else better to do than to call people out. Some of the people on this board always want to be smart, and technical about everything. Chill out a bit. It is almost scarry how mean people can be, always jumping down someone's computer about this or that. You could have PM that to her. Just like you noticed a few others noticed as well. But didn't say anything. I am about sick of the nastiness here. Now say what you want about me, because really no one here know's me personally so I could give a $**T. I thought this was supposed to be a friendly place to meet people who have a hobby in common. Instead it seems like a place where people like to be computer gangsters and bash others. Get a life.. An I don't plan to edit.
Keep your head up Kristy no matter what you need to do to get you through do just that.
Yasmine


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

MzFroggie said:


> OMgoodness..Give it a rest. She said she was sorry. Don't you have something else better to do than to call people out. Some of the people on this board always want to be smart, and technical about everything. Chill out a bit. It is almost scarry how mean people can be, always jumping down someone's computer about this or that. You could have PM that to her. Just like you noticed a few others noticed as well. But didn't say anything. I am about sick of the nastiness here. Now say what you want about me, because really no one here know's me personally so I could give a $**T. I thought this was supposed to be a friendly place to meet people who have a hobby in common. Instead it seems like a place where people like to be computer gangsters and bash others. Get a life.. An I don't plan to edit.
> Keep your head up Kristy no matter what you need to do to get you through do just that.
> Yasmine


thank you yasmine for your support. you have been very kind and supportive in my other thread about all that has happened to me this week. it really helped. my friend had this on her site and gave me permission to rewrite it frog related. i apologized like stated. i'll make sure i write author unknown or google the author. i thought it was honestly hers. She gave me permission to tweak it (some lines i did) and rewrite it frog related. I too don't understand why we ALL cant get along. this is supposed to be a community. i didnt even google it. maybe i should have. i should have reworded some things i said as well. yasmine, you've helped me cope as well as others with my past week or so of my father s death, a co-worker killing my darts by poisoning three of my fav males, keying me car, flattening the hubbies tire, it was a mess to try to get an order of protection all in the time of my father s funeral. thanks for all of your support. the author is quoted now. I believe like yasmine stated the proper thing would be to PM me and let me know so i can include the author. and post it accordingly. one member friend was kind enough to PM me and said he loved the post and could relate. thanks again yasmine. kristy


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

excellent post-thread!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

thank you see ya soon. mwff kristy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Hmmmmmm*

ok - how do i put this without coming off like a total asshole. 

jasmine - thanks for the comments. I could also send this by pm to you . everyone sees every situation differently - and thanks for sharing your thoughts on all our posts. we are not mean here - questioning is a very natural thing to do. many of us here speak up when we see something wrong and share our feelings. 

kristy - if you want an area where you can express every thought, whim, fancy & every up and down moment in your life in an unchallenged format you might check out a new feature kyle rolled out - the blog. i know, i have used this line before - just usually tell people to get their own site if they don't want to be challenged - but by posting stuff on a forum you are asking for others to comment on your post. we have 

all of us have our own life crisis's, we just don't share on this board. no one is making light of what you have been going through, questioned it in any of your threads or made fun of you. everyone has been very supportive of you in your time of crisis.... so i am not sure where you are feeling the hate when an online forum calls you out because you pass of a doctored, non original poem as your own. users self moderate might be a good way to say it. we saw something & called you out. i have had friends who perceive you are in a "fight" with them if you disagree with them and discuss it the sky is falling - and you are in a "FIGHT". This poem you shared is often used in it's original form on 'rainbow bridge' sites dedicated to the loss of a dog. That is why i knew it looked familiar and didn't seem right.

you have apologized for your mistake & we have gone on from it. 

since your friend has this poem on their site (or did they send it to you, can't remember) you might suggest for them to add the author to the credits on their page. many creative individuals get very upset with their creative work being replicated without acknowledgement. others laugh it off. heck....look at how napster changed music - thank goodness we can use footnotes for the written word.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Very well said Melis.

We may have to get you into our distinguished curmudgeon program here in Maine. 

I say that only slightly in cheek (I am a professor in the program ).

s


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

lol - you are too funny. Getting up there in age too...cough, cough

Maybe we can have a branch in Ohio.



Scott said:


> Very well said Melis.
> 
> We may have to get you into our distinguished curmudgeon program here in Maine.
> 
> ...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Thank you all for your enlightening and entertaining input. This thread has run it's course and is now locked.


----------

